# Need help gaining weight



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

Along with a host of other health issues, my rescue Zeke is definitely underweight. His skin is very loose and his sides are shaped like ) ( ... I have been weighing him every night, and tonight he is at 292g. He is just over 2yrs. This worries me since my (almost) 4mo girlie is over 300g, and still growing.

I have switched Zeke over to my food, which he is happily eating after refusing to eat the food his old "owners" were giving him. I give him mealies every night after his medicine (for his other health issues) and I am now offering him chicken&rice baby food.

Is there anything else I can do to help him gain weight? He has gotten up to 307g while in my care, but constantly fluctuates between around 280g and 303g.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

He may just need a little bit higher fat food than other hedgies-- each have different metabolisms. He doesn't sound like he's underweight enough to need A/D, but you might want to try having him on kitten food (I use RC Babycat to build up weight fast, but don't keep him on it for longer than he needs it or it can cause obesity and organ problems because of its richness) for a bit if he continues to look hollow. Also-- How long have you had him? It also takes some time to build up those fat stores, so just continuing what you're doing and giving him time may be the best way to get him back up, as well!


----------

